# Hi From PA



## jm23494 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey I'm Jamie. I've been poking around on here ever since I bought my first bow a few months ago. I've been shooting the thing as often as I can trying to get ready for the PA archery season. :shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## sgtwunder (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome:darkbeer: Where in Pa are you?


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT! * :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Jamie. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome and good luck this year!!


----------



## jlmorasco (Aug 15, 2003)

jm23494 said:


> Hey I'm Jamie. I've been poking around on here ever since I bought my first bow a few months ago. I've been shooting the thing as often as I can trying to get ready for the PA archery season. :shade:


Welcome


----------

